# 1989 radio shack mobile phone commercial



## Donald (Sep 22, 2012)

I remember them from early 1987 and the calls were expensive 50p per min or more


http://www.howtogeek.com/124985/radio-shack-cell-phone-commercial-from-1989-video/


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 22, 2012)

I got my first phone in 1988 at a cost of ?800.   In the good old days


----------



## Donald (Sep 22, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I got my first phone in 1988 at a cost of ?800.   In the good old days



a lot of them were like house bricks and almost as heavy I did not get one until late 90's early 2000.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 24, 2012)

I got my first mobile in 1998, I'd still only be on my second one now but hubby decided w all needed new ones.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 24, 2012)

Coincidentally, last night (before reading this thread) I had a dream in which I talked to someone aout a "mobile" and then needed to explain that I meant it in the original sense of a sculpture which hangs from the ceiling.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 24, 2012)

But in 1987, there were plenty of public phone boxes, and phone cards were cheap and convenient. Our Mum used to post cards to me to phone home about once a week, when I was off duty (student nurse in 1987).


----------



## Caroline (Sep 25, 2012)

There are still a few phone boxes around. We have one across the road from where we live.

I think I am one of the few people still around who thinks it is importnat kids know how to use a public/pay phone in an emergency.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, phone boxes are great for emergencies, but I'm surprised how many people don't know that you need a minimum of 60p (if paying in coins - some take credit or debit cards) to be connected - it lasts a long time,s but that's no good if the person you need to speak with isn't there, and you need to call another number. 

I try to get adventure race / mountain marathon instructions to include requirement to carry at least 1 set of 60p in coins. A ?10 note will pay for a taxi fare once you've made the call, but is no good to make the call in the first place, and there may be no mobile phone signal in hilly areas / roads through etc.


----------

